# Manches will man gar nicht wissen... CocaCola



## LuigiHallodri (25 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juli 2012)

Zucker kann ja nicht der einzige Grund sein, warum das so Sch... schmeckt


----------



## Zeus40 (26 Juli 2012)

Damit klären sich einige offene Fragen...

happy09


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Juli 2012)

Egal her ne Kalte Coke​


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2012)

Es ist nicht überall drin, was drin sein sollte...


----------



## stuftuf (26 Juli 2012)

die Jungs wissen eben wie man aus Scheiße Geld macht


----------

